# Cut Off Or Parting Type Tool. Very Small



## epj (Nov 26, 2015)

I have a need to cut a groove in a piece of 5mm rod that is .030 wide and .030 deep. I also need to be able to cut the 5mm rod off at a specified length. I'd like to find a tool with replaceable blades or cutters I guess is more correct. Need to cut 1018 and 303 stainless. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I would be doing this job on my mill, with the cutter held in the vise and the stock held in the spindle with a 5mm collet. If that makes any difference.


----------



## Andy Rafferty (Nov 26, 2015)

Consider a slitting saw blade fixed at a right angle to the work. Easier yet is a tool blank ground to make your groove and a second on the other side of the vise to be the cutoff. There's plenty of options just the first two that fell on the keyboard.


----------



## TommyD (Nov 26, 2015)

^^^
Good idea.

We used to free hand brazed carbide tools. A PITA but with care they lasted as long as clearances were ground proper.

damn fat fingers


----------



## epj (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. While I can grind a tool for a fly cutter that will give an acceptable finish, I'm not very accomplished at making tools. Sure would like to find something I could buy ready made. Preferably in carbide.


----------



## mikey (Nov 28, 2015)

Thinbit tools have a solid reputation for this sort of job: http://www.thinbit.com/products/parting/index.html

I have not used them myself but know someone who swears by them for small precision work. Have a look.


----------



## epj (Nov 29, 2015)

Those might do the trick. If they came in .030, they would be ideal. Might be able to cut down the .045 size.


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 1, 2018)

Use a hacksaw blade for the cutter....


----------



## MSD0 (Jul 4, 2018)

mikey said:


> Thinbit tools have a solid reputation for this sort of job: http://www.thinbit.com/products/parting/index.html
> 
> I have not used them myself but know someone who swears by them for small precision work. Have a look.


We used them all the time for parting off small diameter stainless hypotube.


----------



## SamI (Jul 4, 2018)

I've been using one of these for a while now with good results.  My only complaint is that is one tip snaps off of the insert it won't then clamp securely for one of the remaining tips meaning that often you only get two usable cutting edges per insert and not three.  

It's quite expensive but the ability to cut various sizes of grooves and even thread with a single tool holder is a bonus.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 5, 2018)

Check AR Warner. They are hss inserts.
https://www.arwarnerco.com/Kit-22-3-8-inch-Cutoff-Groover-Left-Hand-p/kit-22.htm


----------



## MSD0 (Jul 5, 2018)

kd4gij said:


> Check AR Warner. They are hss inserts.
> https://www.arwarnerco.com/Kit-22-3-8-inch-Cutoff-Groover-Left-Hand-p/kit-22.htm
> 
> View attachment 271261


Those look nice.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 11, 2018)

Thinbits are definitely the way to go. We used them all the time for snap-ring grooves.
We had a Littlebit set consisting of external and internal tools and bits in .001 increments.
http://www.thinbit.com/products/littlebit/index.html


----------



## Hoover (Jul 11, 2018)

Thinbit tools are great!


----------

